# Game 28: Heat @ Hawks (2/12 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 12, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st of a back to back to back. All on the road.

Heat again catch no schedule breaks either as the Hawks are also off tonight, the Bucks will have an off day tomorrow before their game against us on Monday, and the Pacers will have 2 days off before Tuesday's game, when the Heat will be playing their 5th straight game on the road, and be on the last night of the back to back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basically, a back-to-back-to-back designed for ultimate failure.

Apparently the guys could do nothing but shake their heads when informed of the Pacers two nights off prior. In a season where two nights off is extremely rare, did they have to make it so that the resting team returned to play a team on a triple?

Keys to this game: Try to keep Teague from killing us the whole game with his penetration. Stay home on Johnson/Williams behind the arc. Hope that Zaza's boarding magic against us is only effective off the bench. Let Smith have a field day hoisting jumpers from the perimeter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The league is known now for trying to take miami down as much as possible. Just wait how the Refs act come playoff time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another key will be scoring on their zone, which killed us in the 1st meeting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good point. Would help if LeBron plays mostly 4. Put Chalmers and Miller/Battier/Jones out there with Dwyane and Bosh as the prime line up. That's probably what helped us beat them the second game without the Big 2. Floor spacing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gonna have to box out Josh Smith specifically every single time. He got snubbed from the all-star team, and took it out on Orlando the other day. Hopefully we can sucker him into shooting jumpers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big game, lets put some distance between us in the standings.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't like Atlanta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt know this game was gonna be on ESPN as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEggo Heat


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade misses the dunk, so goes for the exact same shot on the next possession but lays it in. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its amazing how many wide open layups we've gotten on fastbreaks, because players would rather deny Lebron the chance to get a highlight reel dunk, and instead give up the uncontested layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron finally got one of those Bibby/'Melo extra-wide headbands people were joking he should rock. Less hairline visible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jor-El swish on the hook off the LeBron pass!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ should just go full Mike and shave his head. Its time buddy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD U DID NOT DO IT


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel made a nice hook. UD is the new Joel on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis Haslem misses the 19ft jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

He is snapping out of the slump


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Pitt with the nice hook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 sexy dex


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice 1st quarter. Unfortunately we can never sustain it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, great set up by Lebron, but UD cant finish. Great quarter though

30-18 after 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem you fail


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig move and tip in by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has an extra pep in his step tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem. Blocked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zaza...ugh I hate that dude


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem blocked again sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup is very hit or miss. Either real god or real bad.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh Haslem you make me want to


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> 2 sexy dex


People think its over for him, but I still see potential for him to become a very solid back up center. I hope he continues getting minutes and is back next year. Wonder what's up with Curry. Smithian's prophecy is failing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone notice that when Miller wears black socks, he has white material coming out of the top, and when he wears white socks he has black material showing? Guy is weird. What the hell is that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Bosh miss all those easy tip ins?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Willie Green wide open in the corner for three. We don't learn good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How did Bosh miss all those easy tip ins?


Yeah that hurt to watch. Dude seems sooo soft sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed that they have Stackhouse AND Dampier now. We cut Stackhouse to make room for Damp, essentially, right? They went from the oldest team in the league to one foot in a nursing home with that signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade's been Nash-like from the line. That NOAH machine is awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick runner by Wade

Wow, did not know they signed Damp.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smith is liking him his jumpers tonight.










yeh-heh-heh-essssss...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Laptop just shat on me so I missed the last 5 mins or so. 

Haslem needs the rows back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love seeing Josh Smith chucking up shots from the perimeter!

Please don't stop!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing defensive boards man. Dwyane had the first one in his hand. He got a block afterwards, though, so it helped his stats.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's been amazing last few games. His offensive moves are beautiful when he's on.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did LeBron just take his mouthguard from his undershorts? I've never noticed that before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful and1 by Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the refs just assume UD fouls people when he's near a rebound, whether he gets it or not (the rebound.) Its crazy. He barely seems to have the energy to protest anymore.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty and1 from Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Did LeBron just take his mouthguard from his undershorts? I've never noticed that before.


Some guys hold them in their socks, kneepads, headband, etc. Everyone has a special spot.

Nice putback slam for MANBEARPIG.

And nice pass in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else feeling like Lebron is playing at an inside energy and effort level tonight? Must have taken an extra Sheets strip before the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's official Lebron and Dwyane are in love.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> Some guys hold them in their socks, kneepads, headband, etc. Everyone has a special spot..


Never really paid attention come to think of it. Now I've noticed this one though, I'll probably see it all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

great action on that play and great read by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're playing the line-up I spoke of before the game. Big 5 with Rio instead of UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Bosh

Wade with the and1. Gotta love the effort tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone else feeling like Lebron is playing at an inside energy and effort level tonight? Must have taken an extra Sheets strip before the game.


"Inside" energy? Like "inside voice?" 

Nice drive and pogo-bounce for the follow and-1 by Dwyane. The Bosh block on the other end prior was great, too. Guys looking good tonight.

Great dribble/pass by Dwyane, catch/finish by Bosh.

Hawks hitting jumpers now though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

All 3 of our big 3 playing well?

We're playing great on both ends of the floor?

It's only early but so far this brings a tear to my eye. I'm like a proud father over here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st half double double for Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How in the world did Bosh catch that


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Early double double for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> "Inside" energy? Like "inside voice?"


Meant insane and wrote inside by mistake :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ßen said:


> All 3 of our big 3 playing well?
> 
> We're playing great on both ends of the floor?
> 
> It's only early but so far this brings a tear to my eye. I'm like a proud father over here.


My theory: Getting up for a national tv game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, awful foul by the Hawks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't this team just stomp the team that just stomped us?

A 20+ pt lead feels nice in the 1st half, but we should know better than feel comfortable with this.

LeBron is better at end of the half shots off-the-dribble than end of the half free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-41 at the half

Great half by Wade, Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hubie and Terico keep saying this is disappointing for the sell-out crowd and they have nothing to cheer about. What are you talking about? Most are cheering for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're outrebounding them 31 to 13. WOW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Didn't this team just stomp the team that just stomped us?
> 
> A 20+ pt lead feels nice in the 1st half, but we should know better than feel comfortable with this.
> 
> LeBron is better at end of the half shots off-the-dribble than end of the half free throws...


They beat Orlando in OT.

Yeah, we all know this lead wont hold. With this team, you have to expect it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> My theory: Getting up for a national tv game


As frustrating as that is, it bodes well for our projected playoff play. This team just seems bored quite often at this stage of the season. Everyone crowned them in the first week and they started looking ahead to the postseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *They beat Orlando in OT.*
> 
> Yeah, we all know this lead wont hold. With this team, you have to expect it.


Oh...in Orlando?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats the bet we give them an 8-0 head start to the 3rd, and this is within 10 by the 3rd quarter break.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Josh Smith is going to cry in the media about how he should be an All-Star then at some point he needs to prove it. If you look at the guys on the reserve list chosen ahead of him he has lost to all of them and played poorly in those games. Yeah, he should have been ahead of Pierce, but tough luck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Whats the bet we give them an 8-0 head start to the 3rd, and this is within 10 by the 3rd quarter break.


They sure don't like to rest in 4th quarters. Hopefully the back-to-back-to-back and 114 games in 88 nights or whatever will inspire them to put this away.



> Tom Haberstroh @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Chris Bosh with a double-double by halftime. First time he's done that in a Heat uniform.


Go Boshy Bear!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It feels like we're really sharing the ball well, yet only have 8 assists on 21 fgs, while they have 13 on 16. Odd.

And wow, didn't notice the 9 boards for LeBron, too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When was the last time a team had a player with a triple double and two players with double doubles? Is it even possible to find that answer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawks flopping


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers making it rain


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, Mario's hot. :yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rioooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement, but I'd rather Mario shooting that open 3 footer from the top of the key.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, LBJ and Bosh arent even hitting from the field...and we are baller tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron gets to have two days off on Cleveland after the Pacers game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the running hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

La-brawn


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 3. 

Let's get some nice offense against this zone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf is that shot
?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hawks have 49 points with 4 mins left in the 3Q. Heat had 48 points with 4 mins left in the 2Q.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow this crowd is dead. Smith made that alley-oop layup and I heard two claps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are sleep walking int his quarter yet still up 30. Atlanta is just having one of those nights tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade wtf is that shot
> ?


I don't care if we're up by 60, I hate when he takes those kinds of shots. Its contagious. Move the ball, get good shots. No need for that shit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's down to 26 and no joke I am getting nervous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at LBJs 2 for 1 attempt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy end to the 3rd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know what this is in reference to?:



> Tim Reynolds @ByTimReynolds
> 
> Wonder if that Hawks announcer is calling anyone "Little Spoelstra" tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> lol at LBJs 2 for 1 attempt


I missed it. Why was it funny? Just that he went for it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Anyone know what this is in reference to?:


You dont remember the Hawks radio play by play guy?

"THE MIAMI HEAT HAVE RESORTED TO THUGGERY!" :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU

Bosh with 15 rebounds. Anyone know his Heat career high?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, 15 boards for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Willie green. Such a scrub.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TOUGH shot Norris!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tough shot from NoCo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate this Ivan Johnson scrub. Go back to Korea, ugh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another should've-been-charge-drawn for UD not called because he didn't go flying backwards. Dog shit, refs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You dont remember the Hawks radio play by play guy?
> 
> "THE MIAMI HEAT HAVE RESORTED TO THUGGERY!" :laugh:


LOL...vaguely. Was this from the last game or another season?

EDIT: Had a hunch it was from our playoff series with them, google is confirming this.  Awesome. What was "Little Spoelstra" about though?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, that was definitely a charge.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We make Willie Green look like 6th man of the year


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big 3 out with 6 mins to go. Some needed rest. This is going to be an ugly 6 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LOL...vaguely. Was this from the last game or another season?
> 
> EDIT: Had a hunch it was from our playoff series with them, google is confirming this.  Awesome. What was "Little Spoelstra" about though?


Probably just taking a shot at him being so young.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan Howard, Erick Dampier, Shane Battier and Jerry Stackhouse are all on the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I hate this Ivan Johnson scrub. Go back to Korea, ugh.


Hilarious that he's banned from ever playing again in the Korean league :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20pt lead now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Juwan Howard, Erick Dampier, Shane Battier and Jerry Stackhouse are all on the court.


That'd be a nice 2 on 2 game about 10 years ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh @tomhaberstroh
> Since spending some solid time with Noah (es.pn/wbVhWf), Wade is 63/72 (88%) from the free throw line. #45


He hasnt missed a free throw in 4 games now (22-22)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt's hurt? Hope its nothing major. Interesting still no Curry. He must be sucking in practice.



Wade County said:


> I hate this Ivan Johnson scrub. Go back to Korea, ugh.


LOL, he's banned for life from the KBL.

And an ugly 6 mins its been.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Curry is in, guarding Dampier. Not sure which C I'd prefer right now.

Nice lefty hook by Batty-boy. His O is coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back baskets by Stack, then Juwan. Why am I still watching this game? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-87

Great win. Finally able to keep a big lead throughout the game and rest up our starters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stackhouse doing his "why'd you cut me?!" thang.

[email protected] Tries to work Dampier in the post. Manages to get to the basket against good D by stumbling/losing the ball. Blows wide-open layup.

He'll be a major piece for us in the playoffs, alright. A major piece of paper representing a small chunk of change Micky owes. Fun experiment. Its ending, IMO. The "process" is going nowhere.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god that 4th quarter is over. :laugh:

Good game, big contributions from all of the big 3. Atlanta looked like shit, but we contributed to that with good play on both ends of the floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Solid win, much needed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start to the back-to-back-to-back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How do the Hawks have the record they have? We've embarrassed them twice in ATL, and they game they won in Miami was us losing it, not them winning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> How do the Hawks have the record they have? We've embarrassed them twice in ATL, and they game they won in Miami was us losing it, not them winning.


Josh Smith plays awful against us which helps, and they cant out athlete us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Loving Dwyane's new FT stroke. I hear the Heat added a feature to Noah where it calls Dwyane "Hollywood" when he misses.

POTG: LeBron edges Dwyane in almost every category, Dwyane had a great game, and for some reason my visceral reaction to the game is that he was the POTG, but looking back, LeBron's energy was probably the true difference maker.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jace said:


> How do the Hawks have the record they have?


Ummm because every other team we play isn't as good as the Heat

lol


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice way to start off a back2back2back. Hopefully we can tame the ****ing deer tomorrow they have been an achilles heel to us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks = Kryptonite.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Ummm because every other team we play isn't as good as the Heat
> 
> lol


I understand, but teams like Cleveland (twice), Milwaukee (twice), Detroit (minus half their roster), Golden State, Toronto, New Orleans, Charlotte (in CHA), and Minnesota all put up much more of a fight (again, excluding the game ATL won in Miami). Just saying...

And yeah, here goes another whack at Milwaukee. Let's do something crazy and maybe guard their 3-point shooters, and not rotate off bigs going to the hole in order to double Joe Schmoe just because he has the ball. Perhaps, just one time, Ilyasova won't look like the MVP against us...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Let's do something crazy and maybe guard their 3-point shooters, and not rotate off bigs going to the hole in order to double Joe Schmoe just because he has the ball.












:whatever:


----------

